# Buonasera



## andre (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti, sull'altro forum vi leggevo e basta, ora ho deciso di iscrivermi. Forza Milan, sempre e comunque!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2012)

ciao, bell'avatar


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Agosto 2012)

ciao, hai fatto bene ad iscriverti


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2012)

Era ora, benvenuto!


----------

